# Delta Snow Goose Hunt = FAIL



## Guest (Mar 6, 2011)

i dont know about everyone else, but our group and 6 other groups that we talked to who were hunting fields near Gunnison Bend res. didnt fire a shot! pretty disappointing. tons of birds at first light but once the first shots were fired, they got as high as they could get then headed north, not to return. i think the hunt down there opens a week too late.... we killed 1  how did everyone else do?


----------



## MEEN (Jan 27, 2009)

Same here. Just got home. 3 of us in a corn field near the bend with layouts. Several flocks flew over and a couple locked up but wouldn't commit. Ran into one group of 20 hunters that had 750 deeks with 3 vortex setups that shot 40. 

A group of 10 next to us had around 400 deeks and a vortex. One group decoyed in half way and they sky busted 4 out of that group and that was it. Kind of a bust down there. Smart birds though.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Same results here, hunted near the Bend in corn and winter wheat. Thousands of birds that wouldn't give us a look. 12 hours in the blind yesterday and never pulled the trigger.....oh well there's always fishing I guess....


----------



## Lawdog (Sep 19, 2007)

My brother in law has property on the shore down there. We have hunted it for the last two years with the same luck on the opener. Now go down later this week and its a pretty good shoot. Except the hunt is shorter this year.

I have also heard if you can get on fields a few miles from the res. that the birds feed on you can bring em close.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2011)

we were right on the res. in a wheat field. nothin that came over looked at our spread of 150 decoys. i did manage to call in a flock with 3 neck colar and 4 banded canadians, which was kinda cool. some of our guys were determined to find them and drove EVERYWHERE today. over 150 miles today looking for those stupid birds to see where they went. trust me when i say they are not in the area and are gone for the year. yesterday morning there was several thousand sitting on the bend at first light. this morning, i would be really suprised if there was over 200... it was a great excuse to get out of the house for the weekend and alot of fun watching all the birds, but i feel kinda bad for the guys who got screwed and ended up paying some farmer big bucks to have a front row seat to the bird watch/mass migration. a farmer we talked to knew of a group of 3 hunters who paid $3500 to hunt just for the weekend! :shock: -)O(- o-|| :lol:


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I was out at the Farmington nesting project yesterday morning, we watched several big flock cruising north at oxygen level. They showed no signs of coming down anytime soon. Those birds were going back to the tundra

All the reports I have been hearing from back east state the return migration is in full force, they started leaving out of AR 8 days ago.


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

well it was a slow day at clear lake for the snow geese both days saw few birds but very slow


----------



## mallardgoose (Oct 11, 2010)

Was the Clear Lake WMA open for that hunt?


----------



## sudden thunder (Dec 17, 2008)

Ya ,but you didnt miss a thing down there


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

there's a reason why there are gazillions of snow geese...they are the smartest out of all of the waterfowl by far...


----------



## feathersnfins (Mar 8, 2011)

ya pretty slow, hunted all day saturday and never shouldered the gun, sunday we got up at 10 after a great night at the bar that was the best part but thats a long drive for some drinks


----------



## sudden thunder (Dec 17, 2008)

They had a bar over there! Dam it! :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## RJ-Max4 (Sep 11, 2007)

stablebuck said:


> there's a reason why there are gazillions of snow geese...they are the smartest out of all of the waterfowl by far...


I agree 100%....

We had a good hunt on Saturday in Delta, spending time in the layout blinds with freinds & family is what it's about.. We ended up with a Ross & seven Snow's.


----------



## Dpuffer (Dec 7, 2010)

They dont call them the untouchables for nothing!!


----------

